#ubuntu-pk 2012-01-12
<SajidAli> hello sir
<SajidAli> ?
#ubuntu-pk 2013-01-07
<Nabeel> Empty?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-01-15
<furay> Hi There, i'm newbie
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-10
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Tue, 10 Jan 2017 01:15:43 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 10. dzień roku: „'Ja cierpię'. Lepiej tak powiedzieć, niż powiedzieć: 'Ten krajobraz jest brzydki'. (Simone Weil)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 10. dzień roku: ?'Ja cierpię'. Lepiej tak powiedzieć, niż powiedzieć: 'Ten krajobraz jest brzydki'. (Simone Weil)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 10. day of year: ?'I hate'. Better to say so than to say: "This landscape is ugly'. (Simone Weil)?
<Kilos> o/
<lubmil> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/15896113_10206310280955099_3424672778109553758_o.jpg?oh=7c00f210562655e5ae5ab565a28268d3&oe=58DD044C
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 10. dzień roku: „'Ja cierpię'. Lepiej tak powiedzieć, niż powiedzieć: 'Ten krajobraz jest brzydki'. (Simone Weil)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 10. dzień roku: ?'Ja cierpię'. Lepiej tak powiedzieć, niż powiedzieć: 'Ten krajobraz jest brzydki'. (Simone Weil)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 10. day of year: ?'I hate'. Better to say so than to say: "This landscape is ugly'. (Simone Weil)?
 * lubmil listens to: Zager & Evans - In The Year 2525
<lubmil> .yt Zager & Evans - In The Year 2525
<ChanSeba> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdSqLfuRN18 | Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525 (1969) - YouTube
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Wed, 11 Jan 2017 00:45:39 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 11. dzień roku: „Wiekuista cisza tych nieskończonych przestrzeni przeraża mnie. (Pascal)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 11. dzień roku: ?Wiekuista cisza tych nieskończonych przestrzeni przeraża mnie. (Pascal)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 11. day of the year: ?The eternal silence of these infinite spaces frightens me. (Pascal)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-11
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-12
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 12. dzień roku: „Człowiek jest bogiem, kiedy śni, i tylko żebrakiem, kiedy myśli. (Hoelderlin)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 12. dzień roku: ?Człowiek jest bogiem, kiedy śni, i tylko żebrakiem, kiedy myśli. (Hoelderlin)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 12. day of the year: ?Man is God when he's asleep, and only a beggar when he thinks. (Hoelderlin)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-13
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Fri, 13 Jan 2017 01:02:26 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 13. dzień roku: „Cudze życie - tak daleko. (Antoine de Saint-Exupery)”
<lubmil> .boblia 7,3
<lubmil> .biblia 7,3
<ChanSeba> IndexError: list index out of range (source unknown)
<lubmil> .boblia Mt 7,3
<lubmil> .biblia Mt 7,3
<ChanSeba>  Czemu to widzisz drzazgę w oku swego brata, a belki we własnym oku nie dostrzegasz?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en biblia
<ChanSeba> the Bible
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en  Czemu to widzisz drzazgę w oku swego brata, a belki we własnym oku nie dostrzegasz?
<ChanSeba>  What do you see the speck in your brother's eye and plank in your own eye you do not notice?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-14
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 15 Jan 2017 00:00:55 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 15. dzień roku: „Grzeczność nie jest nauką łatwą ani małą. (Adam Mickiewicz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 15. dzień roku: ?Grzeczność nie jest nauką łatwą ani małą. (Adam Mickiewicz)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 15. day of the year: ?Politeness is not a science light and small. (Adam Mickiewicz)?
<lubmil> http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/3553135/men-and-women-we-are-so-different/
